# Sims 3 Crashing on Load



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

I recently had to install a new hard disk into my notebook. I reinstalled Windows and all of my drivers. I'm sure I did this correctly, but I'm running into a problem.

Previously, the Sims 3 would work fine on my computer. No glitches or errors or anything. Now, the Sims 3 crashes to the desktop after the start up animation, during the loading bar screen. The error that pops up does not give any further information.

My notebook is an ASUS G73JH
CPU: Intel COre i7 740QM @ 1.73GHz
RAM: 6 GB Dual Channel DDR3 @ 661MHZ 
GPU: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit

What other information is necessary to help properly diagnose what is wrong with my computer? Thank you for your help!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

make sure to install the latest directx 9.0c (from my sig) as well as all MS Visual C++ Redist x64 and the .net framework x64

Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x64)

Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x64)

Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x64)

Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable Package (x64)

Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (Standalone Installer)


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome! I'll probably use my account pretty regularly. One of the three household computers or the network I set up always seems to be having some bit of trouble. I never even thought of looking for help on a forum until my wife suggested it!

I will download and install those things and report back if it works. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

When I installed everything it was either already there and up to date. I uninstalled and reinstalled everything except for DirectX and am still running into the same problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check in device manager for any yellow or red call outs.


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

All of the drivers are current, up to date and no yellow or red flags in the device manager.

I did notice that Windows Update no longer wants to work either. I'm thinking I may have to reformat everything again, but I really hope not.


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

Nevermind the Windows Update thing. I got that to work by running Microsoft's Windows Update FixIt. It's downloading and installing new updates now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you installed any of the Sims 3 patches yet?

Try running the launcher with Admin privileges(right click on it select run as admin from the list)


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'm running the most up to date version of the software. I haven't tried running it with admin privileges, but I will do that as soon as these Windows updates are installed.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

I saw on some other websites people saying to disable the Data Execution Prevention. I tried that and it still crashes the same way.

I also saw some people suggesting to disable Vertical Sync, but I don't know how to do that using the Catalyst Control Center.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See if it will start without using the launcher, Start Search type in or paste ts3.exe when it appears on the found list double click on it.


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

That was one of the first things I tried. It doesn't work either.

I've read some things about the game having issues with some mobile graphics cards. I started thinking that may be the issue, but since it would play fine before installing the new hard disk I don't see how it could be.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does your model use the Nvidia Optimus dual video Intel for light tasks Nvidia for heavy graphics? (I'm thinking not but GPUz
will tell us what it's currently running)

Have you tried uninstalling using Revo uninstaller to get all the bits and pieces and reinstalling?


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think so. I have an ATI Graphics card. Here are some screen shots of the Graphics Card and Sensor tabs in GPU-Z. I hope it helps, because I really am not sure what you were asking.


















I haven't tried Revo uninstaller. I purchased and installed it through Steam originally a long time ago. Will using that and reinstalling through Steam be a problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Steam makes it easier > Right click on the game Select Delete local content Game is now gone. Then click on Play game Steam will begin downloading content.


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

I've tried that twice, in hopes that maybe the first time didn't work. Still running into the same glitch.

Thanks again for doing what you can to help.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you can follow this link here which suggests solutions to for the Sims 3 problems
How to fix Sims 3 Errors, Crashes, Disk Authentication Failure, Black Screen and Install Errors. | Gaming News Link


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks.

The closest error I am close to having is Number 4. I doubled checked that I do have the most recent version of the drivers, so I uninstalled AVG. I then tried running it in windowed mode with DEP turned off and on. Still no luck.


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

This is the exception file that was created from the last crash. Sorry if I put it in wrong or it's too long to be acceptable. I hope it may be of some help.


```
[Build info]
Application: Sims3
BuildTime:   2011-09-27-1521
BuildUser:   codebuilder
BuildHost:   SIMS-BUILD136
BuildConfig: Release
BuldVersion: 0.0.0.11
Commandline: c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\the sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3W.exe


[System info]
Computer name: JEREMIAH-PC
Computer DNS name: Jeremiah-PC
User name: Jeremiah
EA_PLATFORM: Windows on X86
OS name: Windows Vista
OS version number: 6.1.7601
OS service pack: Service Pack 1
Debugger present: no
CPU count: 8
Processor type: x86
Processor level: 6
Processor revision: 7685
Memory load: 27%
Total physical memory: 6068 Mb
Available physical memory: 4405 Mb
Total page file memory: 12135 Mb
Available page file memory: 10044 Mb
Total virtual memory: 4095 Mb
Free virtual memory: 3592 Mb

[Application info]
Language: C++
Compiler: Microsoft Visual C++ compiler, version 1400
App path: c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\the sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3W.exe
App version: 0.0.0.11

[Exception info]
date: 2011-11-15
time: 08.06.57
type: ACCESS_VIOLATION reading address 0x00000000
address: 0x00719577 "c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\the sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3W.exe":0x0001:0x00318577

[Call stack]
c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\the sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3W.exe
0x00719577

c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\the sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3W.exe
0x00d10a6b

c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\the sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3W.exe
0x00d165ee

c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\the sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3W.exe
0x00c3e8ad

c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\the sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3W.exe
0x156798c0

c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\the sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3W.exe
0x14c656b8

c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\the sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3W.exe
0x13820bc8

c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\the sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3W.exe
0x14c32650

c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\the sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3W.exe
0x13820040

c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\the sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3W.exe
0x00ddfdec


[Stack data]
0fddacf0 |<10>ad dd 0f 02 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 | ................ |
0fddad00 | 00 00 00 00 40 64 63 15 d0 fc dd 0f 00 00 00 00 | [email protected] |
0fddad10 | 00 00 00 00 14 5c 4e 00 e8 76 e5 11 2d 23 73 9e | .....\N..v..-#s. |
0fddad20 | 00 00 00 00 d8 ba 97 4e 00 00 00 00 9e 98 71 00 | .......N......q. |
0fddad30 | a0 8b 6b 15 c0 1c 6a 15 24 00 00 00 c3 62 c4 00 | ..k...j.$....b.. |
0fddad40 | a0 8b 6b 15 c0 1c 6a 15 24 00 00 00 24 e8 d0 00 | ..k...j.$...$... |
0fddad50 | 80 98 71 00 34 dc 65 15 00 00 00 00 1c dc 65 15 | ..q.4.e.......e. |
0fddad60 | 40 64 63 15 1c dc 65 15 50 26 c9 14 bc ad dd 0f | @dc...e.P&...... |
0fddad70 | 00 00 00 00 40 64 63 15 1c dc 65 15 54 ad dd 0f | [email protected] |
0fddad80 | bd e7 d0 00 38 ff dd 0f ff ff ff ff 30 32 43 56 | ....8.......02CV |
0fddad90 | 00 00 00 00 f8 88 bc 14 03 00 00 00 ff ff ff ff | ................ |
0fddada0 | 30 32 43 56 bb d5 d0 00 a0 26 c9 14 48 fd dd 0f | 02CV.....&..H... |
0fddadb0 | 50 ff 66 15 78 ae dd 0f b0 62 c4 00 2c fd dd 0f | P.f.x....b..,... |
0fddadc0 | 6b 0a d1 00 d0 fc dd 0f 50 26 c9 14 80 98 71 00 | k.......P&....q. |
0fddadd0 | 00 00 00 00 40 64 63 15 00 ae dd 0f b0 d1 d4 14 | [email protected] |
0fddade0 | 94 dc 65 15 00 6f 6d 15 00 00 00 00 54 dd 65 15 | ..e..om.....T.e. |
0fddadf0 | 58 2a c9 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | X*.............. |
0fddae00 | 28 ae dd 0f 98 90 b6 14 94 dc 65 15 98 3f 66 15 | (.........e..?f. |
0fddae10 | 00 00 00 00 8c dc 65 15 54 dd 65 15 00 d2 d4 14 | ......e.T.e..... |
0fddae20 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 50 ae dd 0f 98 d9 d4 14 | ........P....... |
0fddae30 | 34 dc 65 15 00 6f 6d 15 00 00 00 00 34 dc 65 15 | 4.e..om.....4.e. |
0fddae40 | 84 dc 65 15 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ..e............. |
0fddae50 | 78 ae dd 0f 30 d9 d4 14 14 dc 65 15 80 6f 67 15 | x...0.....e..og. |
0fddae60 | 00 00 00 00 14 dc 65 15 2c dc 65 15 7e d9 d4 14 | ......e.,.e.~... |
0fddae70 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 ae dd 0f 40 c9 d4 14 | [email protected] |
0fddae80 | f4 db 65 15 00 00 00 00 0c dc 65 15 dc db 65 15 | ..e.......e...e. |
0fddae90 | 1c dc 65 15 b4 da d4 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ..e............. |
0fddaea0 | c8 ae dd 0f c0 c6 d4 14 94 db 65 15 18 3f 66 15 | ..........e..?f. |
0fddaeb0 | dc db 65 15 94 db 65 15 dc db 65 15 2c ca d4 14 | ..e...e...e.,... |
0fddaec0 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 f0 ae dd 0f 78 c6 d4 14 | ............x... |
0fddaed0 | 44 db 65 15 18 3f 66 15 8c db 65 15 44 db 65 15 | D.e..?f...e.D.e. |
0fddaee0 | 8c db 65 15 14 c7 d4 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 | ..e............. |

[Instruction data]
007194f7 => DasmX86Dll.dll not found. 

[Registers]
eip: 00719577
eax: 9e73232d
ebx: 00000000
ecx: 00000000
edx: 0fddad10
esi: 13820048
edi: 119b4580
ebp: 0fddadbc
efl: 00010202
esp: 0fddacf0

[Modules]
base 0x00400000 size 0x00dbe000 entry 0x011622ee "TS3W.exe"                                       "c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\the sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3W.exe"
base 0x77950000 size 0x00180000 entry 0x00000000 "ntdll.dll"                                      "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll"
base 0x76910000 size 0x00110000 entry 0x769232a3 "kernel32.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll"
base 0x75290000 size 0x00046000 entry 0x7529745a "KERNELBASE.dll"                                 "C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll"
base 0x68580000 size 0x001c3000 entry 0x68581a45 "d3d9.dll"                                       "C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll"
base 0x758b0000 size 0x000ac000 entry 0x758ba472 "msvcrt.dll"                                     "C:\Windows\syswow64\msvcrt.dll"
base 0x750d0000 size 0x00019000 entry 0x750d4975 "sechost.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll"
base 0x757c0000 size 0x000f0000 entry 0x757d0569 "RPCRT4.dll"                                     "C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll"
base 0x75040000 size 0x00060000 entry 0x7505a3b3 "SspiCli.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\syswow64\SspiCli.dll"
base 0x75030000 size 0x0000c000 entry 0x750310e1 "CRYPTBASE.dll"                                  "C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPTBASE.dll"
base 0x76e30000 size 0x00100000 entry 0x76e4b6ed "USER32.dll"                                     "C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll"
base 0x751a0000 size 0x00090000 entry 0x751b6343 "GDI32.dll"                                      "C:\Windows\syswow64\GDI32.dll"
base 0x752e0000 size 0x0000a000 entry 0x752e36a0 "LPK.dll"                                        "C:\Windows\syswow64\LPK.dll"
base 0x76d90000 size 0x0009d000 entry 0x76dc3fd7 "USP10.dll"                                      "C:\Windows\syswow64\USP10.dll"
base 0x75410000 size 0x000a0000 entry 0x754249e5 "ADVAPI32.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\syswow64\ADVAPI32.dll"
base 0x73b30000 size 0x00009000 entry 0x73b31220 "VERSION.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll"
base 0x73220000 size 0x00006000 entry 0x732211f0 "d3d8thk.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll"
base 0x74e60000 size 0x00013000 entry 0x74e61d3f "dwmapi.dll"                                     "C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll"
base 0x013a0000 size 0x00267000 entry 0x015baf6c "d3dx9_31.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_31.dll"
base 0x72530000 size 0x000e7000 entry 0x72531771 "DDRAW.dll"                                      "C:\Windows\system32\DDRAW.dll"
base 0x731f0000 size 0x00006000 entry 0x731f1250 "DCIMAN32.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\system32\DCIMAN32.dll"
base 0x76bf0000 size 0x0019d000 entry 0x76bf17e7 "SETUPAPI.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\syswow64\SETUPAPI.dll"
base 0x75170000 size 0x00027000 entry 0x751758b9 "CFGMGR32.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\syswow64\CFGMGR32.dll"
base 0x75a80000 size 0x0008f000 entry 0x75a83fb1 "OLEAUT32.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\syswow64\OLEAUT32.dll"
base 0x76f30000 size 0x0015c000 entry 0x76f7ba3d "ole32.dll"                                      "C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll"
base 0x754c0000 size 0x00012000 entry 0x754c1441 "DEVOBJ.dll"                                     "C:\Windows\syswow64\DEVOBJ.dll"
base 0x74ae0000 size 0x0001c000 entry 0x74aea431 "iphlpapi.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\system32\iphlpapi.dll"
base 0x77920000 size 0x00006000 entry 0x77921782 "NSI.dll"                                        "C:\Windows\syswow64\NSI.dll"
base 0x74ad0000 size 0x00007000 entry 0x74ad128d "WINNSI.DLL"                                     "C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL"
base 0x75b10000 size 0x0011a000 entry 0x75b11735 "WININET.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\syswow64\WININET.dll"
base 0x752f0000 size 0x00057000 entry 0x75309ba6 "SHLWAPI.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\syswow64\SHLWAPI.dll"
base 0x75720000 size 0x00003000 entry 0x00000000 "Normaliz.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\syswow64\Normaliz.dll"
base 0x76a30000 size 0x001b8000 entry 0x76b44791 "iertutil.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\syswow64\iertutil.dll"
base 0x754e0000 size 0x00110000 entry 0x754e1b29 "urlmon.dll"                                     "C:\Windows\syswow64\urlmon.dll"
base 0x75c30000 size 0x00c4a000 entry 0x75cb15c1 "SHELL32.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\syswow64\SHELL32.dll"
base 0x6f330000 size 0x00087000 entry 0x6f360dce "MSVCP80.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4940_none_d08cc06a442b34fc\MSVCP80.dll"
base 0x72e50000 size 0x0009b000 entry 0x72e5232b "MSVCR80.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4940_none_d08cc06a442b34fc\MSVCR80.dll"
base 0x75230000 size 0x00060000 entry 0x7524158f "IMM32.dll"                                      "C:\Windows\syswow64\IMM32.dll"
base 0x755f0000 size 0x000cc000 entry 0x755f168b "MSCTF.dll"                                      "C:\Windows\syswow64\MSCTF.dll"
base 0x74730000 size 0x000eb000 entry 0x747313ce "dbghelp.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\system32\dbghelp.dll"
base 0x76a20000 size 0x00005000 entry 0x76a21438 "PSAPI.DLL"                                      "C:\Windows\syswow64\PSAPI.DLL"
base 0x74ab0000 size 0x00011000 entry 0x74ab1300 "NETAPI32.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\system32\NETAPI32.dll"
base 0x74aa0000 size 0x00009000 entry 0x74aa15a6 "netutils.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\system32\netutils.dll"
base 0x74a80000 size 0x00019000 entry 0x74a81319 "srvcli.dll"                                     "C:\Windows\system32\srvcli.dll"
base 0x74a70000 size 0x0000f000 entry 0x74a712a1 "wkscli.dll"                                     "C:\Windows\system32\wkscli.dll"
base 0x75350000 size 0x00035000 entry 0x7535145d "WS2_32.dll"                                     "C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll"
base 0x712a0000 size 0x00072000 entry 0x712a1576 "DSOUND.dll"                                     "C:\Windows\system32\DSOUND.dll"
base 0x74ca0000 size 0x00032000 entry 0x74ca37f1 "WINMM.dll"                                      "C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll"
base 0x71270000 size 0x00025000 entry 0x71272b71 "POWRPROF.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\system32\POWRPROF.dll"
base 0x74f90000 size 0x0004c000 entry 0x74f92c14 "apphelp.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll"
base 0x73f10000 size 0x00218000 entry 0x73f1220f "AcGenral.DLL"                                   "C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcGenral.DLL"
base 0x74f10000 size 0x00080000 entry 0x74f237c9 "UxTheme.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\system32\UxTheme.dll"
base 0x743b0000 size 0x0000f000 entry 0x743b125e "samcli.dll"                                     "C:\Windows\system32\samcli.dll"
base 0x71330000 size 0x00014000 entry 0x71331340 "MSACM32.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\system32\MSACM32.dll"
base 0x74230000 size 0x00003000 entry 0x00000000 "sfc.dll"                                        "C:\Windows\system32\sfc.dll"
base 0x74210000 size 0x0000d000 entry 0x74211392 "sfc_os.DLL"                                     "C:\Windows\system32\sfc_os.DLL"
base 0x73be0000 size 0x00017000 entry 0x73be1c9d "USERENV.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll"
base 0x73bd0000 size 0x0000b000 entry 0x73bd1992 "profapi.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll"
base 0x741f0000 size 0x00012000 entry 0x741f1200 "MPR.dll"                                        "C:\Windows\system32\MPR.dll"
base 0x73e80000 size 0x0008d000 entry 0x73e81fff "AcLayers.DLL"                                   "C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.DLL"
base 0x73b40000 size 0x00051000 entry 0x73b6988c "WINSPOOL.DRV"                                   "C:\Windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV"
base 0x10000000 size 0x00092000 entry 0x10041325 "GameOverlayRenderer.dll"                        "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\GameOverlayRenderer.dll"
base 0x74400000 size 0x00016000 entry 0x74402dc3 "CRYPTSP.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll"
base 0x74170000 size 0x0003b000 entry 0x7417128d "rsaenh.dll"                                     "C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll"
base 0x74220000 size 0x00009000 entry 0x74225453 "xinput9_1_0.dll"                                "C:\Windows\system32\xinput9_1_0.dll"
base 0x72a20000 size 0x00022000 entry 0x72a2b13c "glu32.dll"                                      "C:\Windows\system32\glu32.dll"
base 0x72620000 size 0x000c8000 entry 0x726bb0e4 "OPENGL32.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\system32\OPENGL32.dll"
base 0x73dc0000 size 0x000b9000 entry 0x73e0d616 "aticfx32.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\system32\aticfx32.dll"
base 0x6f3c0000 size 0x0000b000 entry 0x6f3c6781 "atiu9pag.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\system32\atiu9pag.dll"
base 0x6e240000 size 0x0041f000 entry 0x6e241000 "atiumdag.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll"
base 0x6e670000 size 0x00404000 entry 0x6e671000 "atiumdva.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dll"
base 0x76880000 size 0x00083000 entry 0x768823d2 "CLBCatQ.DLL"                                    "C:\Windows\syswow64\CLBCatQ.DLL"
base 0x745e0000 size 0x0000e000 entry 0x745e1235 "RpcRtRemote.dll"                                "C:\Windows\system32\RpcRtRemote.dll"
base 0x73d70000 size 0x00007000 entry 0x73d71230 "winbrand.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\system32\winbrand.dll"
base 0x753e0000 size 0x0002d000 entry 0x753e296d "WINTRUST.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\syswow64\WINTRUST.dll"
base 0x75960000 size 0x0011d000 entry 0x7596158a "CRYPT32.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPT32.dll"
base 0x754b0000 size 0x0000c000 entry 0x754b238e "MSASN1.dll"                                     "C:\Windows\syswow64\MSASN1.dll"
base 0x732b0000 size 0x0000b000 entry 0x732b6ebd "atiuxpag.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\system32\atiuxpag.dll"
base 0x74e20000 size 0x0003c000 entry 0x74e2145d "mswsock.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll"
base 0x74d10000 size 0x00005000 entry 0x74d115df "wshtcpip.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll"
base 0x730c0000 size 0x00008000 entry 0x730c10e9 "Secur32.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\system32\Secur32.dll"
base 0x72f00000 size 0x0019e000 entry 0x72f2e6b5 "comctl32.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\comctl32.dll"
base 0x74700000 size 0x00021000 entry 0x7470145e "ntmarta.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\system32\ntmarta.dll"
base 0x75390000 size 0x00045000 entry 0x753911e1 "WLDAP32.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\syswow64\WLDAP32.dll"
base 0x730d0000 size 0x00044000 entry 0x730e63f9 "dnsapi.DLL"                                     "C:\Windows\system32\dnsapi.DLL"
base 0x72dd0000 size 0x00079000 entry 0x72dd140f "mscms.dll"                                      "C:\Windows\system32\mscms.dll"
base 0x73d80000 size 0x00038000 entry 0x73d827b6 "icm32.dll"                                      "C:\Windows\system32\icm32.dll"
base 0x74640000 size 0x00039000 entry 0x7464e2de "MMDevApi.dll"                                   "C:\Windows\System32\MMDevApi.dll"
base 0x74d20000 size 0x000f5000 entry 0x74d30d9e "PROPSYS.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\System32\PROPSYS.dll"
base 0x71380000 size 0x00030000 entry 0x71383c6b "wdmaud.drv"                                     "C:\Windows\system32\wdmaud.drv"
base 0x71370000 size 0x00004000 entry 0x71371030 "ksuser.dll"                                     "C:\Windows\system32\ksuser.dll"
base 0x71360000 size 0x00007000 entry 0x713610c0 "AVRT.dll"                                       "C:\Windows\system32\AVRT.dll"
base 0x74600000 size 0x00036000 entry 0x74609dae "AUDIOSES.DLL"                                   "C:\Windows\system32\AUDIOSES.DLL"
base 0x71350000 size 0x00008000 entry 0x71354119 "msacm32.drv"                                    "C:\Windows\system32\msacm32.drv"
base 0x71320000 size 0x00007000 entry 0x713211d0 "midimap.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\system32\midimap.dll"
base 0x741e0000 size 0x00008000 entry 0x741e11d0 "netbios.dll"                                    "C:\Windows\system32\netbios.dll"

[Register memory]
eax 9e732320 |                                       <??>?? ?? |              ??? |
    9e732330 | ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? | ???????????????? |
    9e732340 | ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ??          | ?????????????    |
edx 0fddad10 |<00>00 00 00 14 5c 4e 00 e8 76 e5 11 2d 23 73 9e | .....\N..v..-#s. |
    0fddad20 | 00 00 00 00 d8 ba 97 4e 00 00 00 00 9e 98 71 00 | .......N......q. |
esi 13820040 |                        <68>03 f2 00 00 00 00 00 |         h....... |
    13820050 | 80 65 e1 12 05 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 80 3f | .e.............? |
    13820060 | 00 00 00 40 05 00 00 00                         | [email protected]         |
edi 119b4580 |<f8>0f eb 00 00 00 00 00 c0 c6 2e 00 b3 03 56 13 | ..............V. |
    119b4590 | f2 c1 96 bc 21 00 00 00 98 4a 31 01 98 4a 31 01 | ....!....J1..J1. |
ebp 0fddadb0 |                                    <2c>fd dd 0f |             ,... |
    0fddadc0 | 6b 0a d1 00 d0 fc dd 0f 50 26 c9 14 80 98 71 00 | k.......P&....q. |
    0fddadd0 | 00 00 00 00 40 64 63 15 00 ae dd 0f             | [email protected]     |

[Extra]
ScriptHeap: 0.52MB/40.00MB (1); 0.22MB
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> 007194f7 => DasmX86Dll.dll not found.


Hit the Start button type/paste DasmX86Dll.dll into the search box see if it shows up in the search results.


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

The only place it was found was in the several exception files created by The Sims 3.

I downloaded the file from dll-files.com, and placed it in the game's Bin folder, as well as the System32 and SysWOW64 folders. I still resulted in having the same crash.

The "Instruction Data" section of the exception report from that one has the same error of that dll not being found. Should I place it somewhere else?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Go back in and Delete it, from what I found it is used as a EA debugging file and was never suppose to be installed and all references to it should have been removed before the game was released but they were not , hence shouldn't be there.
Sims 3 loading error,(00c32415 => DasmX86Dll.dll not - Microsoft Answers


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay. It's removed.

I also have good news and bad news.

The good news: I found on another site the suggestion of deleting the *cache.package files in the Bin folder as well as clearing out \Windows\prefetch. I did both of those things and I managed to get passed the initial load screen and all the way up to where I could create a Sim.

The bad news: While creating a Sim my screen developed vertical gray and black bars for about twenty seconds, then went back to the game for about five seconds, then BSOD.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Zip up and attach the dump, should be in C:/Windows/Minidump folder.


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay. I think I did that properly. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The dump is naming WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
While it usually is a hardware error, it's not always, what chipset drivers are you using ones D/L'd from the Intel site, from the laptop manufacture site or from a disk that came with the laptop?

What was the original reason you had to reinstall windows?

Use HwMonitor lets see what the CPU temp is running under load, D/L and run in the background then use the snipping tool to give us a screen shot of HWM.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\111511-16068-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: srv*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c49000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e8e670
Debug session time: Tue Nov 15 16:19:13.788 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:49.723
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa8006c60028, be000000, 800400}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : hardware

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: fffffa8006c60028, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 00000000be000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000800400, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  f

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`0415fa98 fffff800`02c12a3b : 00000000`00000124 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06c60028 00000000`be000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`0415faa0 fffff800`02dd6513 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06515b50 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06515ba0 : hal!HalBugCheckSystem+0x1e3
fffff800`0415fae0 fffff800`02c12700 : 00000000`00000728 fffffa80`06515b50 fffff800`0415fe70 fffff800`0415fe00 : nt!WheaReportHwError+0x263
fffff800`0415fb40 fffff800`02c12052 : fffffa80`06515b50 fffff800`0415fe70 fffffa80`06515b50 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMcaReportError+0x4c
fffff800`0415fc90 fffff800`02c11f0d : 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0415fef0 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMceHandler+0x9e
fffff800`0415fcd0 fffff800`02c05e88 : fffffa80`07dda030 fffffa80`07c12020 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMceHandlerWithRendezvous+0x55
fffff800`0415fd00 fffff800`02cc452c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalHandleMcheck+0x40
fffff800`0415fd30 fffff800`02cc4393 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxMcheckAbort+0x6c
fffff800`0415fe70 fffff880`0788c0e2 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiMcheckAbort+0x153
fffff880`023bf960 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : atikmdag+0x3cf0e2


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

My hard disk failed and I needed to replace it. Being forgetful, I didn't make recovery disks and I had to reload everything myself.

I downloaded the drivers off of the Support section ASUS's website for my specific model notebook. The driver says it is an Intel Core i7 CPU Q 740 @ 1.73GHz. It is version 6.1.7600.16385.

Here is a screen shot of the idle temps. I'll get a shot of it under load and put that up next.


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

Here is it under load. I ran Prime95, which did throw up an error when I tried doing it with both large and small FFT. I had to run a benchmark to get the temperatures to stay elevated.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's warm but within the 740 QM operating range.

What error did prime 95 throw?

Do you have any warranty left on it?


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

No warranty left on it. That's why I had to replace the hard disk myself.

I must have somehow done something wrong with Prime95 before. It's been running for about four hours now without incident. Here are the temps.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may be a tad warm but still well under the operating max of 100c for the CPU.

If Prime didn't cause a BSOD by now then I would have to think it's driver or install related.

Try using the Intel Driver Update Utility to see if there are any newer drivers available > Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay, I ran that. It gave me three responses. My CPU, GPU and WiFi card. I've been on WiFi this whole time, without issue. So I can probably ignore that one, right? Here is the snip of the other two.

I went over to AMD and ran their driver auto detect and it pops up saying I have the latest drivers for the GPU.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Definitely install the chipset drivers, the wifi is a good idea also older wifi drivers are known to cause bsod's, If Intel has any newer drivers install them.


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

All of the drivers are up to date according to the specific hardware manufacturers. I even went through the Device Manager and attempted to up date each one through there individually.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Back to Square one, I just saw that ATI has something called PowerXpress that works like the Nvidia Optimus Platform, Do you see any of these options in CCC?
Rage3D.com : AMD PowerXpress 4.0 & Interview with AMD's Asif Rehman [ AMD PowerXpress 4.0 & Interview with AMD's Asif Rehman ]


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm not familiar with how the Nvidia Optimus Platform operates. I did not see any PowerXpress settings, though I did see something called PowerPlay which lets me choose between maximizing performance or battery life depending on whether it is plugged in or not.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

PowerPlay works like AMD Cool and Quiet or Intel SpeedStep, under light loads it slows the clocks on the GPU down to conserve power and reduce heat.

PowerXpress like Optimus allows the laptop to switch automatically between the integrated low power GPU and the the more powerful discrete GPU, The problem most often seen with Optimus is that it a game on launch will check the GPU and see Intel then launch using setting for Intel and Optimus will not switch over to the discrete GPU, the answer to that is a setting in the optimus control panel to always switch when the game is launched, in some cases the game won't launch since the integrated video spec is too low for the game hence the reason I brought it up in the first place.

However I don't believe this is your issue since there is no reference to PowerXpress in the catalyst control panel.


Have you installed .net 3.5? 
Download: {0} - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details - .NET Framework 3.5


----------



## jstpeter (Nov 9, 2011)

I've been incredibly busy with work and the Thanksgiving holiday over the weekend, so I haven't had time to get on here... Much less attempt to play any games. I did try it today and am still running into the same problems, which shouldn't be too surprising I suppose.

I do have .net 3.5 installed. Any other ideas what may be going on? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think we tried this with the launcher file but not the TS3W.exe file?
Find TS3W.exe should be located here c:\program files (x86)\steam\steamapps\common\the sims 3\Game\Bin\TS3W.exe right click on it select properties, on the compatibility tab check off run with admin privileges at the bottom.


----------

